# Rare colored homers



## Mi-pigeon (Jul 20, 2016)

As some of you seen in my first post I had a hiccup with my first batch of birds. They never did come back so I went on the hunt for new birds close to home. I found a guy close to me that had what he claimed to be some pretty rare colored birds. Attached are a few pictures of them. They are brand new youngsters. Right around 30 days old. The dark one still has fuzzies on his head. Can anyone chime in on what colors these birds are considered?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moving your post to the genetics forum.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The birds are really very pretty. But they can't walk in there with the chicken wire. Can you see they are trying to stand on the board under the wire? Can you give them something better to walk on, Like maybe hardware cloth? Also, so many things can get through that wire. Why bother to build them an aviary if they can't walk around in it?


----------



## Mi-pigeon (Jul 20, 2016)

They seem to actually really enjoy that aviary. I actually have a dozen of them and they lay in there most of the day. I close it up at night so nothing can get in there. But thank you for you concern.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Mi-pigeon said:


> They seem to actually really enjoy that aviary. I actually have a dozen of them and they lay in there most of the day. I close it up at night so nothing can get in there. But thank you for you concern.


Smaller wire then their nails get caught on it. If you close at night no worries. 
I'm glad you got younger birds, do your feed call for about 5 weeks, then they can come out, but you are pushing it because fall is no time to fly young inexperienced birds, Hawks will tear them up. I think you may be fine for the month of September, they may be good flyers by October , but if you see a hawk I would Keep them in for a few weeks and try again. I slow down on loft flying in winter , if I get home early they can come out, middle of winter they come out about three times A week, if I see a hawk, or (more likely they see it and do defense flying) they go up for a few weeks. You do not want the hawk to anticipate releases and become a resident feeding off your flock. Keeping the birds in for a few weeks helps them go elsewhere for food.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Mi-pigeon said:


> As some of you seen in my first post I had a hiccup with my first batch of birds. They never did come back so I went on the hunt for new birds close to home. I found a guy close to me that had what he claimed to be some pretty rare colored birds. Attached are a few pictures of them. They are brand new youngsters. Right around 30 days old. The dark one still has fuzzies on his head. Can anyone chime in on what colors these birds are considered?


The dark check bird looks like either an indigo check or a possibly a recessive opal. It is hard to say without a good shot of the tail. I can't see enough of the second bird in that pic to state an opinion.

The barred bird in the second photo is a brown. That bird should have a pearl eye. Every brown I have seen is pearl eyed. The two traits are linked. The brown bars can be confused with Ash Red, but the brown terminal tail band is a give away since Ash Reds have a tail washed out to ash color. The white bird in that picture is a grizzle white. It is carrying two doses of grizzle, and judging from the red showing it is probably and Ash Red.

I am not a fan of chicken wire for pigeons, but I am not fond of hardware clothe because is tends to get filled with droppings. I keep my homers on 1X1 wire mesh floors, and they do well with it. The only problem with 1x1 is that mice and get into it, so you don't want it on a floor low enough that mice can reach it or you need a couple of cats to keep them out.


----------



## Mi-pigeon (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you everyone so far for your opinions and assessments. The chicken wire doesn't seem to bother them and the aviary is 6 ft off the ground so animals getting to them isn't a huge concern for me. When I got those birds the gentleman told me the dark one was a kite bronze? With not alot of bronze. And the white one you called a grizzle he said was an almond but it hadn't molted it's adult feathers yet. What does it mean for a bird to be grizzled anyways? Thanks again


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Mi-pigeon said:


> Thank you everyone so far for your opinions and assessments. The chicken wire doesn't seem to bother them and the aviary is 6 ft off the ground so animals getting to them isn't a huge concern for me. When I got those birds the gentleman told me the dark one was a kite bronze? With not alot of bronze. And the white one you called a grizzle he said was an almond but it hadn't molted it's adult feathers yet. What does it mean for a bird to be grizzled anyways? Thanks again


The check bird may well be a kite bronze, but kite bronze is not a common factor in racing homers. If it is kite bronze a lot of the reddish tint will go away in the adult plumage. With indigo and recessive opal the reddish tint will stay. The terminal tail bar is washed out with indigo and recessive opal. I can't see enough detail in the pic of the tail to make a definite call.

The young white could be an almond, but almond usually has more flecking and will get even more dark flecking every molt as they age. However, that bird does not show any of the tri-colored feathering usually seen in an almond. Also most almond are only that white in combination with some other lightening factor like grizzle. I really doubt that bird is an almond.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Mi-pigeon said:


> Thank you everyone so far for your opinions and assessments. The chicken wire doesn't seem to bother them and the aviary is 6 ft off the ground so animals getting to them isn't a huge concern for me. When I got those birds the gentleman told me the dark one was a kite bronze? With not alot of bronze. And the white one you called a grizzle he said was an almond but it hadn't molted it's adult feathers yet. What does it mean for a bird to be grizzled anyways? Thanks again


Yeah I thought the same thing when I first got my birds. Since then I have had , *****, possums, fox , snakes, stray cats, Hawks, and owls checking out my loft or near it. What I have done to deserve such attention is house things they like to eat. If you keep pigeons they will come. Lol. My advice is close it up tight at night. Keep an eye out during the day.


----------



## Mi-pigeon (Jul 20, 2016)

Whytpigeon- do you have any suggestions for material that I could use to replace the chicken wirevi have in place to be more comfortable for my birds, keep critters out as well as allow droppings to pass through. I intend to make it larger, potentially turning it into a flight pen to accommodate the large number of birds I expect to have come spring. Thanks again


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Mi-pigeon said:


> Whytpigeon- do you have any suggestions for material that I could use to replace the chicken wirevi have in place to be more comfortable for my birds, keep critters out as well as allow droppings to pass through. I intend to make it larger, potentially turning it into a flight pen to accommodate the large number of birds I expect to have come spring. Thanks again


Hard wire cloth is what is usually used, it is sturdy and not as flexible as chicken wire. Because you close your doors at night the size of the wire is not as important. 1 inch is sufficiently adequate for droppings to fall through.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> The birds are really very pretty. But they can't walk in there with the chicken wire. Can you see they are trying to stand on the board under the wire? Can you give them something better to walk on, Like maybe hardware cloth? Also, so many things can get through that wire. Why bother to build them an aviary if they can't walk around in it?


*THIS ^^^^^^, the openings shouldn't be larger then 1/2 ". Chicken wire is like aluminum foil to racoons. 

Lovely birds, by the way. *


----------



## Marchasbay (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone know where i can buy colored Pigeons or doves in Michigan or nearby for a not so outrageous price. Thank you


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. @Marchasbay/o.p. It looks like rare color birds don' make it back. Good luck


----------



## Marchasbay (Dec 28, 2015)

*Colored Doves/Pigeons*

Perhaps, I should reconsider to only acquire white doves. They should be easier to attain. Anyone in Michigan have white doves available. Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is an old thread. You may get more attention be starting your own thread was your title. I'll PM you how to do that.


----------

